# Giant Bettas.



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so I plan to get some betta fish sometime after the end of may, and I was thinking of getting a giant betta. Is there anything special I need to know before getting one? Since petco has no giant females, I want to try breeding the male with an ordinary HMPK female and purifying the males line by selective breeding, but I was just wondering if the female giants are supersized or not. And could I breed one with a normal-sized betta? Also, does anybody know where I may get some giants that aren't plakats (petco's giants are all plakats).


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Giant Halfmoons*

I went through what you are now a couple years ago. I got Petco to order some Halfmoon King Bettas for me. I'm glad they didn't make me pay for them up front! They were just more of the big Plakats with 4 ray caudal fins at $29.95 and I'd already picked out some with better than 2 ray caudal fins from the regular $13.95 Kings. They couldn't order female Kings as it wasn't "allowed to purchase" by corporate. I did find 2 females over the course of two years by checking their King Bettas twice a week. I paired one up with a male King but he just couldn't get her turned over. They tried for two days and I finally couldn't take it and separated them. I have 2nd generation Half Kings from a Green/Red male King and a regular female. The first generation are large for a regular Betta but then all my Bettas are so I'll see what these F2 fry growout to look like. I don't think a regular sized male could wrap a Giant female, the other way around I did but even the King to King breeding attempt didn't work because she was so big. Your only other alternative that I can think of is to watch Aquabid for some Giant Halfmoons. I bred mine to a longfinned Veiltail so I don't know what the second generations finnage will be. The first generation is mostly Veiltail with some having 4 ray caudal fins and some are Plakat finnage.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I went ot my petco and had one flare! They're beautiful!!! I think they're all giant plakats at petco.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I went ot my petco and had one flare! They're beautiful!!! I think they're all giant plakats at petco.


Most of em are... But every now and then at my Petsmart they will have some half moons.

That all black betta in your avy is nice... Thats a splenda right?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yep. crowny.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw a giant betta at the LFS today! And he was a halfmoon. But alas... I also spotted tuberculosis in another tank, hooked up to the same pump. So I decided to play it safe and didn't buy any fish at all.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If the giant male bettas aren't much larger than the females then I see no harm in trying to breed them, although I would suggest that if you accomplish fry not to let them out into trade unless you make sure whoever you're selling them to know's they are a mixture of both types


----------

